# Short face syndrome, is it a simple fix?



## DianabolDownie (Dec 27, 2019)

Would chin implants or something to increase the vertical length of his lower third save his short face? Or is there more to it than that?
Ignore his other problems, just want to know about this specifically


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 27, 2019)

He need a hammer


----------



## DianabolDownie (Dec 27, 2019)

This is a fucking horrible morph idk how this works but tell what you can from this




I tried


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 27, 2019)

He needs inceloplasty


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 27, 2019)

DianabolDownie said:


> Would chin implants or something to increase the vertical length of his lower third save his short face? Or is there more to it than that?
> Ignore his other problems, just want to know about this specifically
> 
> View attachment 206788


----------



## DianabolDownie (Dec 27, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 206827


chin could please your wife better than you ever could


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## DianabolDownie (Dec 27, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 206830


Wow that ascended him hard


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 27, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 206830


Cope


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 27, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Cope
> View attachment 206833


Trotskys me


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 27, 2019)

the only way to fix it is double jaw surgery


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 27, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> the only way to fix it is double jaw surgery


How? I have a good enough midface length but a fairly short lower third with a recessed mandible (vertically short and widthwise narrow as well) which makes my face look short. What kind of surgery would fix this? If jaw surgery just moves the jaws forward, how would it increase lower third length vertically/laterally.


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 27, 2019)

brutal_blackpill said:


> How? I have a good enough midface length but a fairly short lower third with a recessed mandible (vertically short and widthwise narrow as well) which makes my face look short. What kind of surgery would fix this? If jaw surgery just moves the jaws forward, how would it increase lower third length vertically/laterally.



if you do double jaw you can rotate it - either clockwise or counterclockwise

+ you can do downgrafting of the maxilla


just read this links tbh











Benjamin: too little of the teeth showing, lower jaw too short - All cases - Dr Joël Defrancq


Dr Joël Defrancq, jaw/orthognatic surgery and full mouth dental implant procedures.




facialsculptureclinic.com













23: Short Face Growth Patterns: Maxillomandibular Deficiency


Visit the post for more.



pocketdentistry.com













9: Case reports


Visit the post for more.



pocketdentistry.com


----------



## Linoob (Dec 29, 2019)

I dunno, but whatever results in these results is best.

Chin projection + lengthening + move mandable forward somehow

I'm sure the autists on this forum can come up with a list of surgeries


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm wondering what the actual skeletal/dental issues are with short face syndrome.

His chin is clearly not recessed, could it be a deep bite nonetheless?


----------



## machinemoggingchad (Jan 17, 2021)

DianabolDownie said:


> Would chin implants or something to increase the vertical length of his lower third save his short face? Or is there more to it than that?
> Ignore his other problems, just want to know about this specifically
> 
> View attachment 206788


holy shiet i look like this guy


----------



## Gaia262 (Jan 17, 2021)

DianabolDownie said:


> Would chin implants or something to increase the vertical length of his lower third save his short face? Or is there more to it than that?
> Ignore his other problems, just want to know about this specifically
> 
> View attachment 206788



I have short face syndrome , you will need a bimax and genioplasty. In a clock wise rotation.

Do not use implants.


----------



## thecel (Jan 17, 2021)

DianabolDownie said:


> This is a fucking horrible morph idk how this works but tell what you can from this
> View attachment 206825
> 
> I tried


Not bad tbh


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 17, 2021)

Old thread, was completely unaware of how to fix it at the time


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Feb 25, 2021)

DianabolDownie said:


> Old thread, was completely unaware of how to fix it at the time


How do you fix this?


----------



## Almost Chadlite (Mar 19, 2021)

DianabolDownie said:


> Old thread, was completely unaware of how to fix it at the time


*Feel free to enlighten us*


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 19, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> How do you fix this?


By extruding all the teeth lower and upper arch with an appliance like invisalign
It will take from 6 months to 2 years tho depending on how much extrusion you need and your age.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Mar 19, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> By extruding all the teeth lower and upper arch with an appliance like invisalign
> It will take from 6 months to 2 years tho depending on how much extrusion you need and your age.


bro im not 12


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 19, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> bro im not 12


you can do this at any age...


----------



## DianabolDownie (Mar 20, 2021)

Almost Chadlite said:


> *Feel free to enlighten us*



His response>


RecessedPrettyboy said:


> By extruding all the teeth lower and upper arch with an appliance like invisalign
> It will take from 6 months to 2 years tho depending on how much extrusion you need and your age.



Also, surgical lengthening of the lower maxilla












Benjamin: too little of the teeth showing, lower jaw too short - Jaw surgery - Dr Joël Defrancq


Dr Joël Defrancq, jaw/orthognatic surgery and full mouth dental implant procedures.




facialsculptureclinic.com


----------

